# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  vidéo 360°, expériences musicales, psychédélique, mini-jeu(x)

## malmoutt3

Petit topic pour échanger sur ces contenus :
_vidéo 360°
_expériences passives 
_expériences musicales ou psychédéliques quelconques
_mini-jeu(x)

Critique si possible.

Je ne crois pas qu'un topic par contenu soit cohérent, le but de ce topic est plutôt de partagez nos découvertes sur lesquelles on ne va pas passez beaucoup de temps.
Il faut savoir qu'il y a énormément de contenu, souvent gratuit, mais peu de qualité, alors partageons  ::happy2:: 


*Conscious existence*  *****
3.99e sur steam / rendu 360° 
/!\ peut-être demandant au niveau hardware
Réalisation : *****/5
confort :**** /5     /!\ épileptiques quand même

La meilleure vidéo 360°, il semble que ce soit un mélange de rendu 3D et d'un film en stéréoscopie, j'en sais rien, mais ça rend rudement bien.
Je ne veux pas trop spoilié, car la vidéo est courte et il vaut mieux la découvrir l'esprit vierge.
En tout cas, en terme de réalisation, c'est le haut du panier. Je ne crois pas encore avoir vu un contenu VR, jeu, vidéo ou autre, qui dépasse graphiquement cette expérience. On peut ne pas accrocher au thème abordé, mais on se prends à rêver d'avoir des jeux dans un environnement aussi beaux. 
Ca vaut largement ses 4e. C'est une expérience que je proposerais systématiquement à mes potes dorénavant, pour leur faire comprendre la puissance de la VR.

*The bond*  ***
gratuit / court métrage 3D 
réalisation :  ****  /5
confort : ***   /5

Sympa, met un peu de temps à démarrer, quelques scènes valent le détour. Attention ça peut secouer un peu pour les non-initiés.


*Wave*  ***
gratuit / app sociale musicale
réalisation :  ***  /5
confort : ***** /5
gameplay: ***  /5
locomotion : téléportation

Celle là est un peut particulière car c'est un hub social, dans lequel plusieurs expériences sont possibles.
On peut participer en dansant à des live de DJ dans des rooms, créer sa propre room et y mixer des vynils, ou bien visualiser des expériences musicales et visuelles passives.
Les lives de DJ sont à heures précises, donc il faut avoir de la chance ou planifier ses horaires de jeux.
On ne peut faire du DJing qu'avec les vynils fournis, on peut streamer sa musique mais sans pouvoir la mixer directement ingame ( pas à ma connaissance), et pour des raisons de droit on peut se faire ban si ceux-ci ne nous appartiennent pas. 
Je recommande donc les expériences passives, on y a accès une fois dans le hub, et les lives qui peuvent être sympathiques. Il y a des sortes de drogues ingames qu'on peut trouver dans le hub et ensuite partager avec un avatar, certains effets sont particulièrement psychédéliques.

*Fantasynth*  **
gratuit / rendu 360° musical 
réalisation :  ***/5
confort : *****/5

Mouerf, pas mal mais sans plus. Même pour ceux qui aiment la retrowave, ça met du temps à partir.

*Museum of symmetry* ***
gratuit / minigames 
réalisation :  ***  /5
confort : **** /5
gameplay: ***  /5
locomotion : roomscale je crois

Univers enfantin et particulier, mélange de 3D et de 2D. Ambiance et jeux sans grande ambition mais ça amuse quelques minutes.

*Cartoon network Journeys VR* ***
gratuit / minigames 
réalisation :  *** /5
confort : **** /5
gameplay : *** /5
locomotion : téléportation

Ressemble beaucoup à Museum of symmetry. On y retrouve l'univers cartoon network et il 3 expériences possibles, chacun avec son lot de mini jeux.
J'ai beaucoup aimé l'expérience du bouffon, le reste est moyen. Ca amuse quelques minutes.

*Perspectives : paradise* **
gratuit / vidéo 360° 
réalisation :  ***  /5
confort : *** /5 ,pas de player vidéo, un peu lourd.

Met en scène la détonation de la première bombe à hydrogene par les USA en 1951 sur l'atoll de Enewetak, comme si on y était.
C'est pas la vidéo du siècle, mais ça a le mérite de montrer l'échelle d'une telle explosion.

*Dimensional Intersection* **
4.99 / rendu musical 3D
réalisation :  ***  /5
confort : **** /5 

C'est la meilleure expérience autour des fractals que j'ai trouvé, et c'est loin d'être la panacée.
On peut utiliser sa propre musique mais il y a peu d'environnements différents, en fait c'est toujours le même avec des variables différentes. Trés peu de contenu donc, mais certains rendus sont quand même intéressants.
A prendre en solde si les fractals vous plaisent.


*Capcom Go! Apollo VR planetarium* ***
démo gratuite, 3.99e / vidéo 180° dôme autour du programme Apollo
réalisation :  ****/5
confort : **** /5

Vidéo de qualité, de belles images, effet 3D sympathoche. A notr qu'on se pète la nuque car l'écran est positionné vers le plafond, alors pensez à reset la vue. Les petites interactions pour démarrer la vidéo sont assez mal fichues, avec mes indexs j'ai un peu galéré à lancer le player.

*Dreams of Dali* **
gratuit / visite d'un tableau en rendu 3D
réalisation :  ***/5
confort : **** /5
locomotion : téléportation

Sympathique plongé dans l'univers de Dali, très court, pas d'interaction, on se déplace par points prédéterminés.

----------


## Rodwin

The Scream ****
Gratuit / Explication de tableau (français)
réalisation : ****/5
confort : *****/5 - /!\ Claustrophobes

Touchez "Le Cri", interagissez avec lui et découvrez comment et pourquoi il a été réalisé. Le contexte de l'oeuvre, l'état d'esprit de l'auteur, ça m'a semblé très complet pour le néophyte que je suis.
Peu d’interaction, mais beaucoup d'intérêt et un résultat parfois assez impressionnant. Dommage que ça ne dure pas plus de 10 minutes.

Claude Monet - The Water Lily obsession ***
2.39€ / Histoire racontée des dernières années de Monet
réalisation : ***/5
confort : ***/5

Pendant 10/15 minutes, on écoute en français des correspondances entre Monet et Clémenceau en regardant apparaître autour de soi les aquarelles de Monet.
Très joli, très reposant mais très lourd à digérer pour ma machine. Du coup le résultat n'était pas fluide et un peu inconfortable, surtout si vous regardez tout autour de vous tout le temps pour ne pas en perdre une miette.

1, 2, 3... Bruegel!! ****
2.39€ / Revisite d'un tableau (français)
réalisation : ****/5
confort : **** /5

Petite expérience où vous ramassez les personnages caché dans la reconstitution 3D d'un tableau pour les remettre où ils étaient.
J'ai trouvé ça très sympathique, à essayer une fois.

Google Spotlight Stories: Rain or Shine ***
Gratuit / Historiette sans parole

réalisation : ****/5
confort : *** /5

Petite histoire de 5 minutes, pour enfant, plutôt jolie mais un peu bugguée chez moi par moment.

Star Wars: Droid Repair Bay ****
Gratuit / Petit jeu

réalisation : ****/5
confort : ****/5
gameplay: ****/5

Vous êtes réparateur de droides de Star Wars ! Pas forcément simple pour les enfants, mais faisable.
Ça dure 10 minutes, avec très peu de déplacements. On en voudrait plus !

Reaping Rewards **
Gratuit / Historiette

réalisation : ***/5
confort : ****/5
gameplay: ***/5

Pendant 5 minutes, vous incarnez le grim reaper, la faucheuse.
Pas franchement intéractif, pas non plus hyper intéressant, à réserver aux curieux en mal de nouvelles expériences.

Surge ****
Gratuit / Clip musical

réalisation : ****/5
confort : ***/5

Une des premières expériences gratuites que j'ai pu faire en VR, c'est peut-être pourquoi elle a une place spéciale dans mon coeur.
Pendant 3 minutes, vous êtes immergé dans un monde de cubes métalliques. La musique est bonne, la réalisation plutôt jolie et certains passage sont impressionnants. À essayer.

ABE VR ***
Gratuit / Historiette

réalisation : ***/5
confort : ***/5

Allongé sur une table, ABE vous explique ce que vous faites là et ce qui va suivre...
Complètement en anglais (d'un niveau moyen je dirai), vous passerez à côté si vous avez du mal avec la langue. Mais l'histoire est intéressante à comprendre.

----------


## Rodwin

Est-ce qu'on profite de ce topic pour partager les escapes games ?
Ce sont plus des jeux que des expériences, mais en général c'est plutôt court, et on n'y retourne pas une fois terminé...

----------


## malmoutt3

Comme tu  veux. Le but c est de laisser Vectra avec le gros topic.a près tu peux créer un thread escape game si ca vaut le coup. Tu vois. Et merci pour tes retours !

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Salut !
J'ai découvert la VR il y a peu et les court-métrages pensés "VR" également. J'ai trouvé ça vraiment cool et reposant !

*Allumette* : gratuit, 15 minutes
Une petite aventure fantastique et muette où l'on suit une fillette, dans des décors et une animation façon stop motion.
C'est charmant, le style fonctionne vraiment bien. J'ai trouvé la fin un peu trop "rapide", comme si ça manquait de chute.


*Lost*, gratuit, 4 minutes
Où l'on tombez nez à nez avec une curieuse créature dans une splendide forêt nocturne.


*The Rose And I*, gratuit, 4 minutes
Un petit bonhomme sur une minuscule planète trouve une rose. Ça vous fait penser à quelque chose… ? C'est ni très beau ni très passionnant, mais c'est court et gratuit. Pourquoi pas. Ne pas hésiter à se rapprocher de la scène et du personnage, très "miniaturisés" par défaut.


*Offscreen Colonies*, gratuit, 4 minutes
Une démo pesant environ 100 Ko qui vous transporte dans des paysages architecturaux stylisés. Ça bouge, donc attention à ceux qui ont le mal de mer.


*Dear Angelica*, gratuit, 15 minutes
Une jeune femme se plonge dans l'univers cinématographique de sa mère défunte, autrefois actrice. C'est super beau, je recommande !


Si vous en avez d'autres dans le genre… En attendant je vais tester ceux dont vous avez parlé  :;):

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

J'ai essayé les trucs qui me bottaient le plus dans vos listes :

*Concious Existence* : moyen aimé. Il y a des passages très beaux, mais je n'ai pas aimé la voix de la narratrice ni le fait que les scènes passent sans cesse du coq à l'âne, entre des trucs psychédéliques, la nature, des feux d'artifice, l'espace, ça fait fourre-tout. On dirait que les gars tenaient à nous montrer qu'ils savaient tout faire. Encore une fois y a des moments super chouettes (les forêts, l'espace…), mais j'ai eu du mal en profiter.
Un autre truc vaguement gênant, c'est que c'est une vidéo stéréoscopique et pas en vraie 3D (ça explique les 11 Go…). Du coup si on bouge ne serait-ce qu'un peu latéralement, l'image bouge avec nous. De plus, l'écart pupillaire est différent chez chacun et pas forcément le même que celui qui a été utilisé pour enregistrer la vidéo.

*The Bond* : ça bouge beaucoup trop pour moi et j'ai pas aimé l'univers cartoon fantastique tribal machin chose.

*Perspectives : Paradise* : c'est intéressant, impressionnant, mais pas assez. L'explosion n'est pas très belle (j'dis pas que c'est pas réaliste…  :^_^: ), les plantes ne sont hélas pas en vraie 3D, et j'aurais aimé pouvoir être encore plus proche de l'explosion !

*Fantasynth* : pas aimé. Trop lent à démarrer, musique pas top… Dans le genre j'ai préféré Offscreen Colonies.

*Surge* : c'est excellent et trop court ! L'univers visuel est super chouette et la musique va très bien avec l'ensemble.

J'ajoute *TheBlu*, qui consiste en 3 scènes sous marines non interactives (les anémones se rétractent quand on approche la main et que ça ne va pas au delà). C'est assez ennuyeux, et modérément joli.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

*The Coast*, gratuit, 4 minutes.
Un clip musical de quelques minutes. On suit un rail invisible qui nous fait passer d'un environnement à un autre. J'ai vu pire, mais c'est pas ouf non plus. Très dispensable. Par contre ça bouge assez lentement, et y a des trucs pour focaliser son attention, donc j'ai pas vraiment eu la gerbe.

*Colosse*, gratuit, 4 minutes.
Un mini métrage dans des décors angulaires et assez peu texturés. Ni beau ni intéressant.


*Phantom - Lost*, gratuit, 5 minutes.
Un clip musical statique à peu près monochrome avec des jaillissement de particules. On peut interagir et générer ou faire tourner des particules. Ce n'est pas très beau, pas très excitant, la musique est pas mal.


*Transition*, gratuit, 10 minutes.
Un clip musical assez pénible où l'on vogue, sur une barque, de lieux en lieux. Ceux-ci ne sont ni colorés, ni beaux. Il y a également un chien mal animé et, pour tout dire, un peu flippant quand il nous regarde toutes les 3 minutes.


Mince. On dirait qu'après avoir fait des trucs cool, il ne reste plus que des trucs pas terribles…

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Hello, je n'ai pas de matériel VR, mais j'ai vu que Arte a un petit film d'animation VR, ça pourrait vous intéresser.

J'ai vu ça sur leur commentaire (lire aussi leur 1er commentaire épinglé) : 
https://www.youtube.com/post/UgzbdkqWLpKg-LGIq6B4AaABCQ

Et la vidéo en question :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OV0aU-hecfk

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

J'ai testé *Apex*, du créateur de *Surge*. Ça doit durer aux alentours de 4 minutes.

Voilà une image d'un des moments les plus chouettes;

Hélas, c'est beaucoup moins bien sur Surge. La musique est du même style mais moins agréable, la vidéo c'est un peu trop nawak et globalement ça n'est pas très beau. Ça prend moins aux tripes que Surge. Dommage…

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

J'ai aussi essayé Senza Peso, une balade surréaliste sur fond de musique opéraesque. Ça dure 5 minutes et c'est gratuit :


C'est plutôt joli, la musique est pas mal, mais ça se finit "trop vite" sans qu'on sache vraiment d'où on est parti et où ça nous a emmené. À essayer quand même !

J'ai fait le trailer VR de Lone Echo 2 qui consiste en 5 minutes non interactives où on se contente d'écouter Liv parler dans environnement familier. Ça n'est donc pas très intéressant, ni pour le connaisseur de Lone Echo ni pour le méconnaisseur.

Une scène cependant est bien belle : celle où Liv, déprimée, assise en tailleur en Zéro G et se tenant à une barre, contemple le paysage de débris sur fond de Saturne éclairée par le soleil.


Edit :essayé Ayahuasca kosmi journey.
12 minutes de motifs fractaux, et serpents et parfois d'insectes et autres arachnides.

J'ai pas réussi à aller au bout. C'est trop répétitif, trop lent et ça fout parfois la gerbe. Et je n'aime pas trop le chant façon shaman non plus.
Les passages avec les serpents et autres bestioles sont cool.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

J'ai maté les Google Spotlight Stories, ce sont des court-métrages en VR. Je mettrai des screens plus tard…

*Sons of Jagua * :
9 minutes
Un gamin qui veut venger son père dans un match de catch mexicain. C'est assez nul.

*Rain or Shine* :
5 minutes
Un truc tout mignon avec une fillette qui déniche des lunettes de soleil particulières. L'histoire se passe à 360° avec les personnages qui tournent autour de nous.

*Sonaria* : 
3 minutes
Une histoire sous-marine abstraite et ennuyeuse.

J'ajoute le reste plus tard, mais mes préférés sont :
*Age of Sail*, qui se passe en mer, c'est très beau et très bien réalisé.
*On Ice*, une comédie en patinage artistique très drôle.
*Pearl*, un peu cliché, une histoire père-fille sur fond de pop-rock et se passant uniquement dans un voiture au fil des années.

----------


## 564.3

Je déterre un peu cette discussion pour rappeler que Museum of Other Realities est gratos depuis quelques temps.
Lien vers l'annonce: https://store.steampowered.com/news/...43143040726117

Il y a une exposition permanente avec diverses œuvres type sculptures / expériences parfois semi-interactives ou avec quelques courtes explications audio / interviews.
Lors des festivals du genre Cannes XR ou Tribeca, ils ont parfois mis en accès gratos temporaire un paquet de courts métrages vidéo ou 3D temps réelle. La dernière fois c'était payant par contre, ou intégré aux accréditations des festivals passés numérique à cause de l'épidémie.

Edit: j'avais raté ce DLC gratos de vidéos 360° / 3D britanniques, pas encore regardé https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._The_Showcase/

----------


## 564.3

Tant que j'en parle dans le topic des news, un petit post ici aussi: actuellement sur MOR il y a une expo temporaire Canadienne à voir en deux parties. Du 17 décembre 2021 au 11 mars 2022 (y a encore le temps), et du 4 février au 29 avril 2022.
https://www.museumor.com/blog/announ...ian-collection

----------


## Maalak

Sinon, en terme d'expérience psychédélique, il y a la classique REZ, revenu en version VR sous le nom de REZ Infinite.
Mais c'est peut-être un trop "gros" jeu par rapport aux autres cités dans ce topic.

----------


## OldBullLee

Pour ma part j'ai essayé *Ayahuasca* que je ne conseille pas. Très désagréable et pas très bien réalisé. Idem pour *Vestige*. 

Par contre :
*Gloomy Eyes* est très bien. Petit film style stop motion en 3 parties. Un genre de Romeo et Juliette dans une ambiance Burtonienne et avec la voix off de Colin Farrell en anglais. Attention sur Steam avec le Quest, la compression peut altérer l'image car les personnages sont tout petits.

*Battlescar* Autre bon court métrage produit par Arte sur deux femmes qui montent un groupe de punk dans les années 70.

*The Great C* petit film dystopique en 3D, assez vaguement inspiré de K Dick.

*Dear Angelica* un film en 2D/3D. Des bandeaux de couleur s'animent et racontent une histoire de transmission entre une mère et une fille. Le studio est probablement le même que celui qui a fait les cinématiques de *Vader Immortal* vu qu'il bosse avec Oculus/Facebook/Meta et que le style est le même.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Salut !

J'ai pas fait de VR depuis un bout de temps, donc si y en a parmi vous qui ont connaissance d'expériences similaires sorties depuis les derniers messages sur ce sujet, hésitez pas à partager  ::):

----------

